# Pb pour renommer des fichiers avec Automator



## Litchix (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Sous Leopard j'avais un processus Automator qui me permettait de renommer séquentiellement mes images à la chaîne sans soucis. Avec le passage sous Snow Leopard, il a fallu que je le refasse sous l'intitulé "Service"... bref, c'est sympa, sauf que maintenant, ça ne marche plus.

Quand je veux renommer une série de photo, une des photos obtient la jolie extension "AMRenameFinderItemsPlaceholderText" et c'est tout.

Pour info, mon processus est des plus simples:
1- Obtenir les éléments du Finder sélectionnés
2- Renommer, "Afficher cette action" coché, et quelques préférences déjà sélectionnées (nombre à 2 chiffres, espace avant la numération etc...)

Bref, c'est très frustrant, je n'ai pas l'intention de faire ça à la main et encore moins d'utiliser un n-ième logiciel dédié à cela...


----------



## ID_ (28 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est encore d'actualité, mais je pense que le lien suivant devrait pouvoir servir : 
http://sgamel.free.fr/spip.php?article108#nh2

(en tout cas, moi, il m'avait bien dépannée)


----------



## Litchix (7 Septembre 2011)

Nope, ça ne change rien :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2011)

Litchix a dit:


> Nope, ça ne change rien :/



Essaie celui là, alors, avec un peu de chance, il tournera encore sous Lion (je ne l'ai testé que jusqu'à Leopard)


----------



## Litchix (7 Septembre 2011)

Dans le pack il y a 2 truc, un "Renommeur 1.0" qui ne marche pas (appli classic) et un "RenommeurX ß0.2" qui... marche ! Donc merci =)

Si toutefois quelqu'un aurait une solution utilisant Automator, ça m'arrangerait, l'aisance de son utilisation étant très appréciable (sélection > clic droit > pouf... plutôt qu'un script demandant d'aller naviguer dans les divers dossiers...) et les possibilités sont plus grandes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2011)

Litchix a dit:


> Dans le pack il y a 2 truc, un "Renommeur 1.0" qui ne marche pas (appli classic) et un "RenommeurX ß0.2" qui... marche ! Donc merci =)
> 
> Si toutefois quelqu'un aurait une solution utilisant Automator, ça m'arrangerait, l'aisance de son utilisation étant très appréciable (sélection > clic droit > pouf... plutôt qu'un script demandant d'aller naviguer dans les divers dossiers...) et les possibilités sont plus grandes !



Ben si avant de télécharger, tu as lu le post du lien, tu dois savoir pourquoi il y a deux trucs ! 

Sinon, si tes fichiers sont bien rangés, tu mets une icône dans la barre latérale, et hop, navigation simplifiée !

Pfff  Sont jamais contents !


----------



## magicPDF (8 Septembre 2011)

Je fais ça avec *NameMangler* qui a des possibilités étonnantes, y compris la recherche d'expression régulières : http://manytricks.com/namemangler/


----------



## Litchix (6 Décembre 2011)

Réapparition du problème sous Lion où l'ancienne solution (de Pascal 77) n'est plus compatible...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2011)

Litchix a dit:


> Réapparition du problème sous Lion où l'ancienne solution (de Pascal 77) n'est plus compatible...



Il n'y a plus AppleScript, sous Lion ?


----------



## ID_ (6 Décembre 2011)

Dans ce cas, ça vaut peut-être la peine de retourner voir le lien que j'avais indiqué au début. 
C'est en l'occurrence pour renommer des fichiers avec Automator sur Lion qu'il m'avait été bien utile (via la création d'un "Service").


----------



## Jacques L (26 Février 2012)

Pascal ton RenommeurX refuse de fonctionner avec 10.7.3. J'avais pris l'habitude d'utiliser ce script et il me manque :rose: tu n'aurais pas dans tes projet une mise à jour de prévue? 
Sinon tant pis, il m'a bien servi pendant longtemps


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2012)

Jacques L a dit:


> tu n'aurais pas dans tes projet une mise à jour de prévue?



Ben pas pour l'instant, vu que je ne suis pas sous Lion mais sous Snow Leopard (ou il fonctionne encore), j'ignore donc tout de la nature du problème sous Lion, désolé. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)

Il n'y a que renommer : dans Automator

- les pdf
- les éléments du Finder



Il y a toujours 





> AppleScript


 dans Lion


----------



## theo124 (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour ! 

Je reviens sur ce post car j'ai un petit pb avec la renumérotation des fichiers via automator. 

J'ai un appareil photo qui a la facheuse particularité de constamment recommencer a 0 la numérotation des images qu'il enregistre. 

Pour pouvoir stocker toutes les images dans le meme dossier je doit donc les renommer a chaque fois que je fait un transfert appareil -> ordi. 

J'ai bien réussi a faire une application automator qui me renomme mes images sous la forme "kodak-000.jpg" mais comme je veut une numérotation séquentielle (histoire de pouvoir plus facilement retenir le nom d'une image ... ) je suis obligé a chaque import d'indiquer à Automator à quelle nombre il doit commencer la numérotation (via la fenetre du processus). ça m'oblige a aller rechercher a chaque fois quelle est le numero de la dernière image dans mon dossier final ect ... 

C'est pas bien long mais je cherche a automatiser le truc. 

Ce que je cherche  à faire c'est donc de trouver un moyens pour qu'automator obtienne tout seul le dernier numero utilisé dans le fichier final, et commence donc la renumérotation juste après ! 

Je sais pas si je suis bien clair ... 

Enfin, si quelqu'un a des pistes ou des idées je suis plus que preneur !!!


----------

